# Farewell Brother Florida Trooper - Our 43rd



## FLTPR (Nov 2, 2008)

LEE COUNTY: This weekend law enforcement members across Southwest Florida and the state are remembering the life of a Florida Highway Patrol trooper killed in the line of duty.

Last Saturday, Trooper Patrick Ambroise lost his life in a fiery car wreck.

With just over an hour left in his shift, Ambroise was sitting in his patrol car on the Florida turnpike near Miami when a car veered onto the shoulder and slammed into Ambroise's cruiser.

The car burst into flames and Ambroise was trapped inside and killed.

Saturday, Flags were at half-staff at the Fort Myers F.H.P. station and troopers are wearing black bands adorned to their badges.

The entire fleet is mourning the loss of one of its own.

"He's just starting out. He has a family. He has young children. His family will face a hardship and his kids won't know their dad. All of those are terrible things to happen," said Corporal Linda Powell.

Now troopers tell us this tragedy should have never happened.

They're upset that drivers still are not obeying Florida's "move over" law put into place eight years ago.

"I think it's scary being an officer. Period. There's a lot of things you have to worry about, you shouldn't have to worry about traffic as much as the person you're stopping having a gun, unfortunately it's not always that way," said Powell.

She says with Ambroise's death, comes anger.

Florida's "Move Over" law was created to protect law officers and tow truck workers.

It requires drivers to move into the next lane or slow down to 20 miles per hour when passing a parked law enforcement officer, emergency worker or tow truck driver.

The violation comes with a $159 fine, but troopers say it doesn't get the attention it deserves.

"It's amazing how many people aren't even aware of the law. Just about every state has the 'Move Over' law now, so there's no excuse for it," said Sergeant Mike Gideons.

Ambroise is the 43rd trooper killed in the line of duty.

As local officers plan an elaborate sendoff for this weekend, including helicopters, motorcycles and the color guard, F.H.P. troopers hope the loss of Ambroise's life sends a message to drivers: That a tragedy like this could happen to any law enforcement officer, at any location in the state.

"It's downright scary," says Sergeant Gideons.

Click here to see details regarding Ambroise's visitation and funeral.


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

Rest in Peace Trooper Ambroise and my condolences to his family, you FLTPR and your brother and sister Troopers.


----------



## 8MORE (Nov 25, 2008)

Rest in Peace Tpr. Ambroise. Condolences to the entire F.H.P. family and the Ambroise family.


----------



## Tango_Sierra (May 20, 2010)

RIP Trooper Ambroise.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

Very sad news. R I P Trooper.


----------



## TopCop24 (Jul 11, 2005)

Always tough when we lose one of our own. RIP Trooper


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

R.I.P. Trooper Ambroise

sadly the "move over law" is largely ignored here in Mass. as well


----------



## fra444 (Nov 23, 2008)

Rest in peace Sir


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

FLTPR, Thank you for posting. We all morn the loss of one of our own. My condolences to you and your brothers and sisters as well as to the family of Trooper Ambroise.


----------

